# where to draw the line?



## briarpatch10 (Nov 25, 2010)

When it comes to kids say 14 and under, what species {if any} do you think  kids should not be allowed to own? 
Not talking just about "smart" kids, maturity level comes into play with this one.



IMO all old world with medically significant bites should be a no go.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 25, 2010)

IMO as long as you do your reasearch and plan ahead when you have to manipulate Ts(changing substrate, enclosures, etc) no T should be a problem except something that requires special care like a T blondi.


----------



## seezilla (Nov 25, 2010)

_IMO all old world with medically significant bites should be a no go._

+1 from me.

I think that I would only let my daughter --who now has her first T as of last week-- have one of the starter Ts. (E. campestratus, G. pulchripes, G. rosea, B. smithi, B. Emilia, G. pulchra or one of the more docile avics) But that's just me. BTW, my daughter is 8 and I have let her handle my G. rosea and my G. pulchripes once or twice. She is very careful and very gentle with the Ts. I am very proud of her for absorbing the information I've learned over the last three months and has been passing it on to her friends, some of which have decided to learn about Tarantulas as well because they hear Riley talk about how cool she thinks our Ts are.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 25, 2010)

im thirteen, and my comfort level ends right before pokies and psalmos. im not gonna get any of those for a few years and once i get a lot of experience with meanies and arboreal t's. also, pokies are expensive, and if one died under my care it wouldnt make me happy. M. balfouri too, i just couldnt take that risk financially.  
what do you mean when you say, "Not just talking about 'smart kids', maturity level comes into play with this one?" do you mean physical maturity?
just my 2 cents,
Dan


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 25, 2010)

I mean emotional maturity


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 25, 2010)

oh. ok. i see! yeah, im not ready for pokies!  i try to avoid the hospital.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 25, 2010)

Ditto on the old world.  That was my first t I rec'd as a gift, and as an adult I wasn't prepared for it.  Worked out okay, but I have to agree with the rest, no h. macs or pokies....


----------



## billy28 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm 14 and I can handle pretty much anything.  I'm very cautious


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Nov 25, 2010)

lol, kinda makes me laugh! my bro got his first tarantula at age 13 or 14 and it was a P. Cambridgei. it's just funny to think back to those days when he would hold charlotte and she would throw up a threat pose. he always thought it was cute and that it liked being pet on the butt and that's why it did it. now we just talk about how lucky he was that he didn't get tagged!!! also the fact that now looking back, charlotte didn't get to live quite as happy of a life that we had all thought  

and no offense kid, but not being able to cover getting an expensive t as a kid? i would think as a child, that is all you would have to spend your money on... not like your paying bills or nothing, so go out and get the expensive ones while you still can! i'm 21, and i still cannot stomach the fact that a p. met is gunna cost me close to $200 just for a 1" sling. COMPLETELY REDICULOUS!!! I cannot afford that right now, and probably will not be able to for quite along time seeing as how I'm just starting back to school and what not.

just my .02


----------



## NikiP (Nov 26, 2010)

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> lol, kinda makes me laugh! my bro got his first tarantula at age 13 or 14 and it was a P. Cambridgei. it's just funny to think back to those days when he would hold charlotte and she would throw up a threat pose. he always thought it was cute and that it liked being pet on the butt and that's why it did it. now we just talk about how lucky he was that he didn't get tagged!!! also the fact that now looking back, charlotte didn't get to live quite as happy of a life that we had all thought
> 
> and no offense kid, but not being able to cover getting an expensive t as a kid? i would think as a child, that is all you would have to spend your money on... not like your paying bills or nothing, so go out and get the expensive ones while you still can! i'm 21, and i still cannot stomach the fact that a p. met is gunna cost me close to $200 just for a 1" sling. COMPLETELY REDICULOUS!!! I cannot afford that right now, and probably will not be able to for quite along time seeing as how I'm just starting back to school and what not.
> 
> just my .02


Maybe the person knows their parents cant/wont buy a $200 spider?


----------



## JimM (Nov 26, 2010)

Very few 14 year old's have the attention span, dedication, sense of responsibility that would make a tarantula a good idea.  I don't consider them expendable animals, and given what I know about kids in general, and their priorities, I almost never recommend them for kids of this age.

Some kids (usually girls) are an exception to this - but most of the time it's a bad idea. Whether or not the kid you're thinking of is one the few who is responsible enough, only you can determine.

Just keep in mind that with some species, you're talking about an animal that can live for 35 years. You have to consider this on one hand, and the fleeting attention span of your average young person on the other.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

JimM said:


> Very few 14 year old's have the attention span, dedication, sense of responsibility that would make a tarantula a good idea.  I don't consider them expendable animals, and given what I know about kids in general, and their priorities, I almost never recommend them for kids of this age.
> 
> Some kids (usually girls) are an exception to this - but most of the time it's a bad idea. Whether or not the kid you're thinking of is one the few who is responsible enough, only you can determine.
> 
> Just keep in mind that with some species, you're talking about an animal that can live for 35 years. You have to consider this on one hand, and the fleeting attention span of your average young person on the other.





well put:clap:


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

id beg to differ. most of the people i know, who are under and 14, have long attention spans and will spend hours doing something they enjoy. i spend most of my time watching my t's and pedes. it is kind of unfair that teens are viewed as lazy and irresponsible. yes, it does depend on the person. a person of any age who isnt interested in spiders is probably not a good person to be selling a t to. this is not just my 2 cents, this is the hidden truth, and a truth i am willing to defend. we (14 and below) have interests, and we should be allowed to explore those interests within reasonable limits. it is not fair that we should be denied a *safe* experience because kids are viewed as irresponsible "in general." 

of course im not advocating an eight year old have a pokie in their room, but im just saying that sometimes individuals need to be looked at as such. i take offense to being part of a false generalization pertaining to the attention span of my age group. 

thanks for reading my essay,
Dan

p.s. JimM, please don't take this personally


----------



## billy28 (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> id beg to differ. most of the people i know, who are under and 14, have long attention spans and will spend hours doing something they enjoy. i spend most of my time watching my t's and pedes. it is kind of unfair that teens are viewed as lazy and irresponsible. yes, it does depend on the person. a person of any age who isnt interested in spiders is probably not a good person to be selling a t to. this is not just my 2 cents, this is the hidden truth, and a truth i am willing to defend. we (14 and below) have interests, and we should be allowed to explore those interests within reasonable limits. it is not fair that we should be denied a *safe* experience because kids are viewed as irresponsible "in general."
> 
> of course im not advocating an eight year old have a pokie in their room, but im just saying that sometimes individuals need to be looked at as such. i take offense to being part of a false generalization pertaining to the attention span of my age group.
> 
> ...


Very well put


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Jim was talking more about long term commitment { in some cases 30+ years}rather than a couple of hours playing playstation


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> oh. ok. i see! yeah, im not ready for pokies!  i try to avoid the hospital.




p.s. pick a side and stay with it. defend what you want to but stick with it...its the mature thing to do !


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

my side is that we shouldn't look at the situation in a general way. if billy28 can handle pretty much anything, then we should respect that within reason. if i can't handle pokies and i don't feel comfortable with them, it doesn't mean i shouldn't be allowed to have t's in general. what you quoted simply furthers my argument that we are individuals and not all lazy kids that are exactly the same. I'm defending the individual teen/kid, and i have not strayed from that position as of yet. 

--Dan


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> my side is that we shouldn't look at the situation in a general way. if billy28 can handle pretty much anything, then we should respect that within reason. if i can't handle pokies and i don't feel comfortable with them, it doesn't mean i shouldn't be allowed to have t's in general. what you quoted simply furthers my argument that we are individuals and not all lazy kids that are exactly the same. I'm defending the individual teen/kid, and i have not strayed from that position as of yet.
> 
> --Dan


As i read it, Jim did not mean you are lazy, just that most people that age dont commit to things longterm. My kid have had 1 snake, 2 frogs and 1 T, and he have lost interest after around 4 month with each animal. He is your age. Longterm is years, not months. I fail to see where lazy comes in the picture here!


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

the point to the conversation is that children should not be allowed to own a critter of what ever kind that is able to give a medically significant bite. 
And that there is a 30+ year commitment with fem tarantulas ...99.9% of kids are not able to make. What do you do with your T's when you are in a universtiy, in the armed services, when you marry and your wife say's no way to tarantulas. You cant see past the end of your nose and 30 is old... Things change always do and when your 14 and under you cannot commit to this kind of ownership. I didnt say you were lazy I have a 9 year old that runs circles around me. you are just too young to keep a spider that can put you in the hospital...read the first post again, you will be tested later!


----------



## JimM (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> I think Jim was talking more about long term commitment { in some cases 30+ years}rather than a couple of hours playing playstation


...Exactly...


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess I misinterpreted Jim's comments about kids' general priorities and senses of responisibility as a different way of saying lazy. In addition to that, lazy was the best word I could find to sum up what I interpreted, which could be a skewed interpretation. Only Jim knows what Jim meant. Furthermore, as an individual, I have had, and have cared for my Chilean rose for more than three years. But of course, I am DIFFERENT from your son, which is why the line should be drawn wherever the person in question comfort level and level of ability ends. I appologize if my terminology has been confusing to anyone.

--Dan


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

JimM said:


> ...Exactly...



actually I nailed it pretty good!

Wow a whole 3 years living at home with mom and dad...not hard to do .

Wait until you grow up a little and face real world changes. If you keep missing the point you will get nothing out of this converastion.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

read the bite reports... adults with years of experience get bit and end up in the hospital. You are a child and ARE too young for a T that can put you in the hospital. Age is not the only factor but its a very very very good place to start!


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 26, 2010)

I am 100% sure that no one means to be rude to you or others your age. But there are just many things to consider before purchasing one. My son is helping me with my T´s now, that is funny for him, because he can leave anytime he wants. So he does have some interest, but mostly around feeding time! Cleaning and other stuff is the harder part But that way he does not need years of commitment, that is my point. Listen to the advice given, and decide from there if a T is the way to go for you. maybe you could find some mature male of some slow growing and calm species. That way you dont commit to more than months, and in that time you can see if you still have interest in them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thomas said:


> I am 100% sure that no one means to be rude to you or others your age. But there are just many things to consider before purchasing one. My son is helping me with my T´s now, that is funny for him, because he can leave anytime he wants. So he does have some interest, but mostly around feeding time! Cleaning and other stuff is the harder part But that way he does not need years of commitment, that is my point. Listen to the advice given, and decide from there if a T is the way to go for you. maybe you could find some mature male of some slow growing and calm species. That way you dont commit to more than months, and in that time you can see if you still have interest in them. Just my 2 cents.


Good idea about the mm of some slow growing and calm species. That way you dont commit to more than months I hadnt thought of that.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> actually I nailed it pretty good!
> 
> Wow a whole 3 years living at home with mom and dad...not hard to do .
> 
> Wait until you grow up a little and face real world changes. If you keep missing the point you will get nothing out of this converastion.


What is it that you want for me to get out of this conversation? Should I just get rid of my rose hair cause it will still be alive when I am in college? Do you want me to sell my obt because it could send me to the hospital? Those all seem like irrational measures to take. When I do leave for college, my dad probably wouldn't even consider letting me take my t's. He loves them too much!

--Dan


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with you, Dan. Owning any animal is a big responsibility/commitment and every individual, before purchase, needs to decide whether they are ready for that. 30 years is a big commitment for adults or young people. There are many, far too many!, adults that buy tarantulas and lose interest in them, or don't do their research or don't give them proper care. It is unfair to lump that sort of behaviour into any one age group, I think. In the case of minors still living at home, it will have to be the parent who makes the judgement as to whether their son or daughter has the maturity and the right frame of mind to undertake that responsibility. In homes where the parent(s) already keep tarantulas, all the better! Then the younger members of the family can watch, learn and practice before taking on the full care of a life themselves. On the plus side, a tarantula is a far more likely candidate for a person to be able to take along to university than a dog or a cat, nor will it feel neglected due to its keeper's busy schedule there. I think they are an excellent choice for an interested child. Dan actually shows the type of maturity needed by recognizing what he is and is not ready for. 
  As far as venom potencies and aggressive behavior, as mentioned in the original post: I treat young people the same in this as adults. I wouldn't recommend those species to anybody starting out in tarantulas. Again, too many adults as well buy Ts without knowing what they are getting into or buy one docile species that they have for a week and then assume they are ready for anything. I think everybody, young and old, should start out with something less hot, work with those, learn and then move up when they are ready. Few youg people will have shown the diligence, preparation, disposition and research necessary, nor gained the appropriate experience before the age you mention, but if I had a kid that was one of those rare people who did, I would not forbid them the experience. I would closely moniter it in the beginning though.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> What is it that you want for me to get out of this conversation? Should I just get rid of my rose hair cause it will still be alive when I am in college? Do you want me to sell my obt because it could send me to the hospital? Those all seem like irrational measures to take. When I do leave for college, my dad probably wouldn't even consider letting me take my t's. He loves them too much!
> 
> --Dan


Have you read any of the previous posts? T A R A N T U L A S with a bite that can put you in the H O S P I T A L  should not be owned by                C H I L D R E N. Keep what you want, buy what you want, get bit by what you want. I am not going to keep giving you the same point over and over again until it sinks in!  If you are not mature enough { by the way big words dont make you mature} to get the point of the conversation then continuing the conversation is kind of stupid ..isnt it?


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

just a side note as an adult when you get bit by a "hot" T who pays the bill? You Do!
When a child gets bit by a "hot" T who pays the bill? The parents do. As adults we choose to take the risk of being in the hospital {and getting the bills} from one of our "pets"  no way is a kid old enough or mature enough  to make that call.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> Have you read any of the previous posts? T A R A N T U L A S with a bite that can put you in the H O S P I T A L  should not be owned by                C H I L D R E N. Keep what you want, buy what you want, get bit by what you want. I am not going to keep giving you the same point over and over again until it sinks in!  If you are not mature enough { by the way big words dont make you mature} to get the point of the conversation then continuing the conversation is kind of stupid ..isnt it?


I get the point of the conversation. I just don't agree with it. The only thing kind of stupid here is that you think I should agree with everyone because that is just what we are discussing. The point of a conversation is to have multiple viewpoints involved to enrich the knowledge of each individual party. If we all pat eachother's backs, then we all stay as ignorant as we were before the conversation started. Side note: I'm not using big words to sound mature, I'm using them because this is a theoretically mature conversation. 

--Dan


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 26, 2010)

Um..actually in Canada all the taxpayers pay the bill.    Anyway, I don't want to argue about this. You just posted a question and asked everybody's opinion, so there ya go. That's mine. No need to get worked up.
  I did say that with minors living at home the parent needed to make the final call, too. We agree about that.  And that most would not be ready. Why do you keep putting quotes around "hot"? It is not uncommonly used to describe fast, aggressive species of tarantulas. Sort of like Arabs are "hot-blooded" horses for instance.
  I like your sig., by the way.


----------



## JimM (Nov 26, 2010)

I think we owe Dan some kudos for the job that he'd doing in this thread so far.
So many people his age type in run on sentences coupled with "texting" speak, combined with a good dose of immaturity, teenage ego, and refusing to acknowledge what they don't know, and it makes them absolutely intolerable.

I was typing this in a PM to him, the realized I might as well post here.
Opinion or difference in view aside, the ability to communicate that difference in a mature way, especially for one so young is commendable.

You're doing a fine job.
Keep it up.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Suidakkra (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it depends solely on the maturity of the kid. Got to remember its the parents responsibility to take care of that kid. Do I think a 14 year old should be taking care of a P.ornata by theirselves, no I do not. But on the other hand , I do agree that a 14 year old could properly care for a docile species under limited supervision. Just a opinion, thats what forums are for after all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2010)

JimM said:


> I think we owe Dan some kudos for the job that he'd doing in this thread so far.
> So many people his age type in run on sentences coupled with "texting" speak, combined with a good dose of immaturity, teenage ego, and refusing to acknowledge what they don't know, and it makes them absolutely intolerable.
> 
> I was typing this in a PM to him, the realized I might as well post here.
> ...


:clap:

And there are kids who are responsible, take Warren for instance - he is very responsible and very knowledgeable.  But with any situation involving a minor, the parents need to be the one to finally decide if this kid should own a hot t or not.  I personally see no reason to have a hot one around my kids when there are so many beautiful and far less harmful t's to own.  Why take the risk.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Suidakkra said:


> Do I think a 14 year old should be taking care of a P.ornata by theirselves, no I do not. But on the other hand , I do agree that a 14 year old could properly care for a docile species under limited supervision. Just a opinion, thats what forums are for after all.


I agree with that 100% thats the point ! Nothing Hot!


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

JimM said:


> I think we owe Dan some kudos for the job that he'd doing in this thread so far.
> So many people his age type in run on sentences coupled with "texting" speak, combined with a good dose of immaturity, teenage ego, and refusing to acknowledge what they don't know, and it makes them absolutely intolerable.
> 
> I was typing this in a PM to him, the realized I might as well post here.
> ...


Thanks Jim. It means a lot that we can all still respect each other, as opposed to resorting to nasty comments that don't belong on the boards.

--Dan


----------



## popcangenie (Nov 26, 2010)

(did NOT read the convos so no calling me out  )

i think people who can do a little research and learn to respect a T should be able to have one, age should not be  a question. i know may people who will spend 1,2,3,4, maybe even 5 HOURS on model cars. yea, some 14 year old if not a level minded kid who hate every thing but there XBOX but there are some kids who if they want can make stuff happen.

MY EXP

i love video games (BLACK OPS!!) but i make time for my tarantulas so i can feed , water and sometimes handle my tarantulas but that ME thers lots of kids that will just leave them there to get dusty


in all is your responsible i see no problem


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeez-oh-peez people!  Why does every thread have to single out some sincere respondent to bash and belittle?  Even the OP is doing it!  Well, since I started writing this post, I can see that at least some apologies have gone out. 

Still ...

I, being relatively clueless about this hobby that I have gotten into and enjoy, come to this forum to absorb the experience, wisdom, knowledge and advice of people that have been around the block a few times more than I have. But when things get condescending, snide and downright insulting,  THAT'S WHERE I DRAW THE FLIPPIN' LINE!

I began reading this thread with interest, but early on discovered that it, like so many other threads, has taken a path bordering on a bullying session against a couple of kids who clearly have their heads screwed on straighter than most adults.  

_"Very few 14 year old's have the attention span, dedication, sense of responsibility that would make a tarantula a good idea. I don't consider them expendable animals, and given what I know about kids in general, and their priorities, I almost never recommend them for kids of this age.

Some kids (usually girls) are an exception to this - but most of the time it's a bad idea. Whether or not the kid you're thinking of is one the few who is responsible enough, only you can determine.

Just keep in mind that with some species, you're talking about an animal that can live for 35 years. You have to consider this on one hand, and the fleeting attention span of your average young person on the other."_ 

Well thank you Dr Spock! I just love this - I actually laughed out loud.  Can you offer the teenagers of the world credentials that qualify you to make such astonishing statements as those?   And the 35 years thing - you're suggesting what, that only until they reach an age where the tarantula might outlive THEM should they finally get one?   

As a rebuttal to that indictment of teenage boys everywhere, I know a kid who, at the age of 15, became a nationally renowned expert on falconing.  I know a 13 year-old who became a successful betta-breeder (and hey, all you mature, intelligent adults out there, it's "betta," NOT ''beta.")  They're both boys, but hey, let's give the girls their due - I know two girls, 10 and 8, that have become the proud and successful keepers of sugar gliders and cats, several of whom they, at their young age, have sadly outgrown.  And we all know kids like this - they're all over the place, they're smart, responsible, eager to learn,  and they're the ones that are going to have to straighten out the world that we adults have so wisely screwed up. 

I wonder at what age Stanley Schultz got his first tarantula.  A very young age, I suspect. 

To the OP I say: read Seezilla's excellent post - he/she talks about responsibility, education, willingness to learn and to pass on that learning, and yes, he/she talks about youngsters being - GASP! - responsible! 

And to Dannyboypede: I'm on your side, buddy.  Why don't you start a kick-butt blog of your own and teach us old fogeys a thing or two? Prove the naysayers wrong! You're on your way to being a success, it shines right through your posts!  Just the fact that you consult this forum and offer up your opinions is evidence of that. 

And here's a tip to all of you folks so eager to instruct the younger generation: try learning a little grammar - it's "get bitten," not "get bit."


----------



## JimM (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> Jeez-oh-peez people!  Why does every thread have to single out some sincere respondent to bash and belittle?  Even the OP is doing it!  Well, since I started writing this post, I can see that at least some apologies have gone out.
> 
> Still ...
> 
> ...



...and this folks, is an example of the type of negative behavior I referred to in my post complementing Dan.

Arakatac, my credentials is that I've been a teenager, have known them in my adult life, I have two of them, and pay attention. That is all.

I simply meant that most kids have fleeting interests in things, they look for a minute and move in. That "minute" might be weeks, moths or years. Or the kid might be an exception like I clearly stated.

Your post filled with ego, and beyond immature. Just the kind of thing I was crediting Dan for NOT doing.

Understand what you read...THEN post.
Love you hon


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac last time I checked we were all allowed to post opinions and everyone can have one Dan and I were having a spirited debate albeit misguided and slightly off point until you show up doing exactly what your complaining about. {bashing Jim} If you cant practice what you preach then dont bother preaching.


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 26, 2010)

JimM said:


> love you hon


Love you too, "hon," and thank you for another unintentionally hilarious retort. 

Did you not say this?  

_"Very few 14 year old's have the attention span, dedication, sense of responsibility that would make a tarantula a good idea. I don't consider them expendable animals, and given what I know about kids in general, and their priorities, I almost never recommend them for kids of this age."_

Then did you not say this? 

_"Arakatac, my credentials is that I've been a teenager."_


 

Okay Jim M, call me unable to understand what I'm reading, but it looks to me like YOU were the very teenager you've been warning us all about.  That means all teenagers are like you?  Wow. And I'm the one with the ego :? I'm the negative one :?  (And let's not even go into what kind of teenagers YOU'RE raising ...) 

So be it.  Here's some more advice: keep it up, I'm suddenly having fun.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

p.s   " And here's a tip to all of you folks so eager to instruct the younger generation: try learning a little grammar - it's "get bitten," not "get bit."



"THAT'S WHERE I DRAW THE FLIPPIN' LINE!"
 grammar you say?!?!?!?!


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

+1 (my message is most certainly long enough)

--Dan


----------



## JimM (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> Okay Jim M, call me unable to understand what I'm reading, but it looks to me like YOU were the very teenager you've been warning us all about.


Exactly.
Many are like I was, some are not.
The only point I was making.


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> Arakatac last time I checked we were all allowed to post opinions and everyone can have one Dan and I were having a spirited debate albeit misguided and slightly off point until you show up doing exactly what your complaining about. {bashing Jim} If you cant practice what you preach then dont bother preaching.


Kettle, paging pot!


----------



## JimM (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> So be it.  Here's some more advice: keep it up, I'm suddenly having fun.


....grow up


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> When it comes to kids say 14 and under, what species {if any} do you think  kids should not be allowed to own?
> Not talking just about "smart" kids, maturity level comes into play with this one.
> 
> 
> ...


This is the original post  READ IT. no where does it say no kids should have tarantulas....it says what species do you think  kids should not be allowed to own? as usual it goes way off in left field.....:wall:


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

another troll look at his profile............


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> When it comes to kids say 14 and under, what species {if any} do you think  kids should not be allowed to own?
> Not talking just about "smart" kids, maturity level comes into play with this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Lets bring this one back down to earth guys! I don't think this thread is about grammar or Jim's teenagers.:wall:

--Dan


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

Isn't this cute?!?!? All it takes is one troll to bring us all together!:clap:

--Dan


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> Isn't this cute?!?!? All it takes is one troll to bring us all together!:clap:
> 
> --Dan


  (So now you're bashing my looks  ... I was defending you, buddy ...) 

And to Jim M, I do apologize about my remark about your teenagers.  I'm sure they're good kids.  I was being facetious, I meant no enmity.  

A


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> Isn't this cute?!?!? All it takes is one troll to bring us all together!:clap:
> 
> --Dan


kiddo I wish you good luck with whatever you try just be mindful of what decisions you make ,,they can have long term ramifications.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> (So now you're bashing my looks  ... I was defending you, buddy ...)
> 
> And to Jim M, I do apologize about my remark about your teenagers.  I'm sure they're good kids.  I was being facetious, I meant no enmity.
> 
> A


I'm not bashing your looks, I just don't quite agree with the way you are expressing them. If you don't want threads to go off topic and attack one person, then don't do it. I will support you if you are willing to express yourself maturly and actually discuss the topic at hand.

--Dan


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> kiddo I wish you good luck with whatever you try just be mindful of what decisions you make ,,they can have long term ramifications.


Thank you. What you are referring to is called good old fashion experiential learning. (I'm a montessori student, I know all about it!!!)

--Dan


----------



## Suidakkra (Nov 26, 2010)

It's actually rather disappointing that this thread went from something that could of been debated in a intelligent manner, to the unfortunate, "NO U" path.... 

The more disappointing, it was'nt because of the teenagers.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 26, 2010)

Yet, in a way, you contribute to the disappointment by not posting anything relevant to the thread...

Dan, I have seen two posting styles from you so far.  We'll see which one wins over the other.

Regarding the actual topic of this thread...I tend to take the same side as Jim - most 'kids' in the early teens (and tweens, as they're now called) are too young and irresponsible to keep some of the higher-maintenance and essentially all old world species.

Of course, a tarantula is probably one of the most low-maintenance 'pets' you can have, short of a pet rock.

I think it's up to the parents to make sure the child is educated enough and willing to take responsibility for the animal - this applies to any pet though, not just tarantulas.  I also think the parent should _expect_ the child to lose interest, accept that this is a possibility, and be willing to take over if/when this happens.


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> I'm not bashing your looks, I just don't quite agree with the way you are expressing them. If you don't want threads to go off topic and attack one person, then don't do it. I will support you if you are willing to express yourself maturly and actually discuss the topic at hand.
> 
> --Dan


Dan, I was _KIDDING_ - am I now to be blamed for self-deprecating humor?  (Although that said, if you saw me you probably WOULD bash my looks - why not, everybody else does!  ...).  I do know enough about "trolls" to know that it's not a very nice thing to call somebody.  Let's see, so now I have a big ego, I'm negative, and I'm a troll ... anybody else like to chime in, maybe we could make this a poll?  

Again I will state, it annoys me when ... oh never mind - 

Simple and direct answer to the OP:  G rosea and G pulchripes.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> Dan, I was _KIDDING_ - am I now to be blamed for self-deprecating humor?  (Although that said, if you saw me you probably WOULD bash my looks - why not, everybody else does!  ...).  I do know enough about "trolls" to know that it's not a very nice thing to call somebody.  Let's see, so now I have a big ego, I'm negative, and I'm a troll ... anybody else like to chime in, maybe we could make this a poll?
> 
> Again I will state, it annoys me when ... oh never mind -
> 
> Simple and direct answer to the OP:  G rosea and G pulchripes.


I love humor. It's my second favorite thing, losing, of course, to inverts. I have learned that humor and sarcasm doesn't translate well on the Internet. It mostly just gets you in trouble, especially in a thread where seriousness is the "theme"

Xhedx: I'm just wondering, what are my two posting styles? Serious and humorous? 

--Dan


----------



## killy (Nov 26, 2010)

You left out "immature."


----------



## Suidakkra (Nov 26, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Yet, in a way, you contribute to the disappointment by not posting anything relevant to the thread...
> 
> Dan, I have seen two posting styles from you so far.  We'll see which one wins over the other.
> 
> ...


I contributed a relevant response a few pages back, maybe read an entire thread before jumping to conclusions?


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 26, 2010)

killy said:


> You left out "immature."


Why how kind of you to point that out, Killy!  Thank you ... (smart ass ...)


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 26, 2010)

Suidakkra said:


> I contributed a relevant response a few pages back, maybe read an entire thread before jumping to conclusions?


Maybe that's where you should have left it?

Does one relevant post in a thread justify the garbage post that follows?

Maybe think before you post?


----------



## killy (Nov 26, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> Why how kind of you to point that out, Killy!  Thank you ... (smart ass ...)


You know me, always willing to help out.  

As to the subject of what species adolescents should be allowed to own - gee, I don't know - I agree with Arakatac on the Grammostolas, but actually, I think that at that age, a kid's parent(s) should own the tarantula, and teach the kid about the care and handling so that by the age of, yeah, 14 or so, he should know enough to take care of his own.


----------



## popcangenie (Nov 26, 2010)

LET IT DIE 



and lol who thinks they can out smart Hex he is the almightiness


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> LET IT DIE
> 
> 
> 
> and lol who thinks they can out smart Hex he is the almightiness


:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 26, 2010)

*cough*

Okay, this thread is going downhill fast, so let me throw in my opinion in an attempt to get it back on track.

To answer Mr. briarpatch10:

I believe, that if a child is willing to do the research, to be prepared for what might happen, and to consult with his parents. He should be able to keep *possibly* dangerous spiders.

I, as a 14 year old, have done research on every spider in my collection, which includes African and Asian species. I know their care requirements, proper handling procedures, etc. And to the person that said something about "special care" species such as those in the Theraphosa genus, I too, am keeping these species, within what I believe are optimal conditions. I have not lost interest in these spiders, and I do not plan on losing interest in the future (Which, I suppose, is common sense). I devote much of my spare time to keeping, breeding ( I have had fertile sacs from P. regalis, P. murinus and Aphonopelma hentzi) and and studying tarantulas. When I eventually go to college, my younger brother will hopefully retain the knowledge that I am teaching him and will take care of my spiders when I am away.


You shall never pry me away from my beloved spiders. (Said with uncertainty.)


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 26, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> *cough*
> 
> Okay, this thread is going downhill fast, so let me throw in my opinion in an attempt to get it back on track.
> 
> ...


Salvation!!! Warren, you have proof here that it can be done. 14 year olds and below can handle dangerous t's. As I was saying about 2 pages ago, it depends on the individual. 

--Dan


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 26, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> Salvation!!! Warren, you have proof here that it can be done. 14 year olds and below can handle dangerous t's. As I was saying about 2 pages ago, it depends on the individual.
> 
> --Dan


1) Nobody said it couldn't be done.

2) It *absolutely* depends on the individual, so to say



dannyboypede said:


> 14 year olds and below can handle dangerous t's.


as a blanket statement is pretty irresponsible.

3)





Warren Bautista said:


> I do not plan on losing interest in the future.


I don't think people generally engage in hobbies they plan on losing interest in.

4)





			
				Warren Bautista said:
			
		

> You shall never pry me away from my beloved spiders.


Do you know this with absolute certainty?

Also, I'm curious:



			
				Warren Bautista said:
			
		

> I devote much of my spare time to keeping, *breeding *and studying tarantulas.


What species have you successfully bred, Warren?

EDIT:



dannyboypede said:


> Xhedx: I'm just wondering, what are my two posting styles? Serious and humorous?


First of all, my username is spelled 'xhexdx'.  Please either spell it correctly, or call me Joe.

Here are your two posting styles.  One has proper capitalization, grammar, and punctuation.  The other does not.  Can you figure out which is which? 



dannyboypede said:


> id beg to differ. most of the people i know, who are under and 14, have long attention spans and will spend hours doing something they enjoy. i spend most of my time watching my t's and pedes. it is kind of unfair that teens are viewed as lazy and irresponsible. yes, it does depend on the person. a person of any age who isnt interested in spiders is probably not a good person to be selling a t to. this is not just my 2 cents, this is the hidden truth, and a truth i am willing to defend. we (14 and below) have interests, and we should be allowed to explore those interests within reasonable limits. it is not fair that we should be denied a *safe* experience because kids are viewed as irresponsible "in general."
> 
> of course im not advocating an eight year old have a pokie in their room, but im just saying that sometimes individuals need to be looked at as such. i take offense to being part of a false generalization pertaining to the attention span of my age group.
> 
> ...





dannyboypede said:


> I'm not bashing your looks, I just don't quite agree with the way you are expressing them. If you don't want threads to go off topic and attack one person, then don't do it. I will support you if you are willing to express yourself maturly and actually discuss the topic at hand.
> 
> --Dan


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 27, 2010)

My kids love this hobby and would love to have a tarantula all to themselves but as a parent,knowing what kind of teenager I was until they are eighteen they will only ever keep manageable new world species.Had I the opportunity as a teen to keep old world T's it probably would have gone something like this.
"Hey guys look a feather leg on my face."I don't really care how responsible the kid they are all susceptible to momentary lapse of judgment,and as a parent it is my responsibility to do the best I can to care for them until they are of age and out my house! After that good luck kid!


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 27, 2010)

Your right xhedx, my blanketing statement was pretty irresponsible, which was the reason for my next sentence. If you look at my post as a whole, these mix-ups won't happen. Furthermore, you even aknoledged my sentence about it being an individual affair. And yes xhedx, no one said that 14 year olds couldn't handle dangerous t's, but it was doubted. 

--Dan


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 27, 2010)

danyboipee'd - 

I read your post as a whole, and there was no mix-up.

Notice I only quoted the part I was addressing.



dannyboypede said:


> Your right xhedx


And what about my right xhedx?  What's wrong with my left xhedx?


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 27, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> My kids love this hobby and would love to have a tarantula all to themselves but as a parent,knowing what kind of teenager I was until they are eighteen they will only ever keep manageable new world species.Had I the opportunity as a teen to keep old world T's it probably would have gone something like this.
> "Hey guys look a feather leg on my face."I don't really care how responsible the kid they are all susceptible to momentary lapse of judgment,and as a parent it is my responsibility to do the best I can to care for them until they are of age and out my house! After that good luck kid!


I see what you are saying, but an adult could also have a lapse in judgement. I understand the necessity to protect your children, but, using Warren as an example, his parents trust him and know him well enough.as far as I know, Warren has yet to have a featherleg on his face.

--Dan


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> danyboipee'd -
> 
> I read your post as a whole, and there was no mix-up.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with your left xhedx. Both of them are just fine. It appears that I have made a grammatical error. Thank you for pointing it out. I also apologize that not all of my sentences stand alone. They complement eachother. My irresponsible blanketing statement was cleared up in the next sentence. However, I don't really think this thread is about grammar or whether or not my sentences can stand alone and still support my opinion. 

--Dan


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 27, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> I see what you are saying, but an adult could also have a lapse in judgement. I understand the necessity to protect your children, but, using Warren as an example, his parents trust him and know him well enough.as far as I know, Warren has yet to have a featherleg on his face.
> 
> --Dan


Accidents occur and I'm not sure I could live with myself if something happened to my child because of a tarantula they thought they were ready for. If I get bit fine I'm an adult but buying a old world T for a child is not a risk I'm willing to take.If his parents think this is a good idea more power to them,but I parent my children.


----------



## killy (Nov 27, 2010)

Paging Arakatac, paging Arakatac!


----------



## Crysta (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont really get what some people are being concerned that tarantulas live 30+ years... really?(few pages back) They dont get attached to you like dogs or cats... 

They don't care as long as they are in the proper conditions... so 
saying that a child isn't ready to keep a tarantula, because their future might change... is kind of out of place.

These t's are regulary traded by a lot of members who enjoy keeping them... for their beauty along with their intoxicating addiction to having them... and to get their 'fix' by trading a less desirable species for one they are more interested in...(not everyones like this, just posting one example that comes to mind)... 

Considering I was quite young when I joined these boards, and even younger when I was just browsing these boards... I was 14 then


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 27, 2010)

killy said:


> Paging Arakatac, paging Arakatac!


Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose ...

Merci, Killy, but Arakatac has retired from this monument to retromingency.

Adieu.


----------



## Balkastalkman (Nov 27, 2010)

I came into  the hobby when I was 14 after owning a g rosea since I was 7 or 8. The first Ts got were a Mf obt, a avic, and a 4 inch p cambridgei. When I received them I had just turned 14. I did my research and followed all of the correct handling/transfer procedures. I am now 16 but looking back nothing could have prepared me for the speed and defensiveness of the obt as it flew out of the tank while i was transferring it in the bathroom. I got pokies and other crazy spiders before I reached 15.
What one really needs it the respect that these animals deserve. You can know all about where an obt comes from and whats its care requirements are but only the proper respect is what will protect you in the long run, and make the hobby a positive thing to spend your time doing. Some 14 year olds wont have this, heck some adults in the hobby dont even have it. It really does vary from person to person. With respect will also comes commitment. This is also somthing that depends on the person and is vital to having a positive time in the hobby. Most 14 year olds have the maturity of a 14 year old... They arnt very mature. Some adults have the maturity of a 10 year old. My point is that it varys from individual. However, yes, most 14 are not able to handle defensive animals because most of them lack the maturity to do so safely but there are plenty of exceptions . This is a very difficult topic do discuss because i dont really have a strait opinion on it myself, just some unorganized ideas I thought I could contribute..


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 27, 2010)

This is going to be my last post on this thread. I have defended not only my opinion, but also my grammar. (Joe, the reason for my two different posting styles is because my iPod has autocorrect, and puts apostraphes in my contractions, and my computer doesn't. However, I don't see how this is relevant to tarantulas.) I apologize if I have offended anyone in the course of this past evening. This thread has turned rotten, therefore I elect to exit it, before my self respect goes bad with it. I want to wish everyone happy t keeping. At the end of the day, I will do what I will do, and you all will do what you will do. There is no point in me continuing to contribute to this epic saga, as I have made my opinion as clear as I can make it. 
Now, if we could all please come away from this with no hard feelings, and with great respect for eachother as people, it would be greatly appreciated by me, the mods, and everyone else that enjoys coming to arachnoboards to learn and to teach.
Thank you to all, and to all a good night,
--Dan


----------



## pok2010 (Nov 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Maybe that's where you should have left it?
> 
> Does one relevant post in a thread justify the garbage post that follows?
> 
> Maybe think before you post?





xhexdx said:


> 1) Nobody said it couldn't be done.
> 
> 2) It *absolutely* depends on the individual, so to say
> 
> ...





xhexdx said:


> danyboipee'd -
> 
> I read your post as a whole, and there was no mix-up.
> 
> ...


Listen to joe, he is awesome and an idol to many, how can anyone not love this guy, He talks alot of sence, and should be taken seriously

now for my opinion...

for the many years iv bred, and sold T's in the UK, i have not would not, sell an oldworld to anyone under the age of 18, i see alot of poecilotheria species being brought up only, i wouldnt even sell an new world defencive T to an under 18 (at my knowledge) but this is just me, i dont do it for any other reason than, For his/her own safety, and the spider's safety. Does this not come as a valid reason not to sell a hot species or defencive species to under 18's, maybe to most.. No its not a valid reason, but this here is how i feel about it, and should be taken into consideration, that im doing this because of your safety not my own, its not to make a pritty penny, infact somtimes a lose more, but it is to help the hobby, and to help others understand this miss-understood animal we all love 

(sorry for typo errors, some of the letters on my keyboard are playing up, need a new one :wall


----------



## JimM (Nov 27, 2010)

Crysta said:


> I dont really get what some people are being concerned that tarantulas live 30+ years... really?(few pages back) They dont get attached to you like dogs or cats...


Missing the point.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 27, 2010)

the point imo is that you make the commitment to own something that can live for 30 years and most young people dont have it in them to make it. Its more about a loss of interest in a short amount of time rather than emotional attachment.


----------



## JimM (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, and frankly the same point would apply to an animal that lived 5 or 10 years.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 27, 2010)

thats why you see so many animals up for "rehoming" on craigslist.. I want it I want it oh I am bored with it, I dont want to clean up after it...ect.


----------



## Balkastalkman (Nov 27, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> thats why you see so many animals up for "rehoming" on craigslist.. I want it I want it oh I am bored with it, I dont want to clean up after it...ect.


I'm sure you guys have seen the Classified section of the forum. As far as Ts (and other reptiles) go, they do infact sell pretty easily and will usually go to a good home. On craigslist i have rarely seen any ts other than rosies up there.   This point is somewhat irrelevant because I haven't seen may old world Ts up on craigslist, and this thread pertains to oldworld/advanced  Ts. And no one can make a 100% commitment to somthing that will live for 30 years.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm 11 and I really like T's.
I spent my 2 hours every day, this past summer researching tarantulas.
I'm familiar with most tarantulas.
I'm okay with taking the risks of handling my H.mac and OBT.

Ya T's.
Ya attention span!!


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Balkastalkman said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen the Classified section of the forum. As far as Ts (and other reptiles) go, they do infact sell pretty easily and will usually go to a good home. On craigslist i have rarely seen any ts other than rosies up there.   This point is somewhat irrelevant because I haven't seen may old world Ts up on craigslist, and this thread pertains to oldworld/advanced  Ts. And no one can make a 100% commitment to somthing that will live for 30 years.





i have seen several old world T's on craigslist so the it is not irrelevent. there are 20 obt slings on right now and a H.mac  where I am


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> Have you read any of the previous posts? T A R A N T U L A S with a bite that can put you in the H O S P I T A L  should not be owned by                C H I L D R E N. Keep what you want, buy what you want, get bit by what you want. I am not going to keep giving you the same point over and over again until it sinks in!  If you are not mature enough { by the way big words dont make you mature} to get the point of the conversation then continuing the conversation is kind of stupid ..isnt it?


By this logic, then parents should not buy their children large breeds of dog known for aggression, because they can get bitten and put in the H O S P I T A L. 

But Rob will attest to the fact that this particular train of logic is bull.


----------



## killy (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> the point imo is that you make the commitment to own something that can live for 30 years and most young people dont have it in them to make it. Its more about a loss of interest in a short amount of time rather than emotional attachment.




Boy am I glad my mom and dad didn't subscribe to this theory - otherwise I never would have had a dog, I never would have had a cat, I never would have had a parakeet, I never would have had ...


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> Boy am I glad my mom and dad didn't subscribe to this theory - otherwise I never would have had a dog, I never would have had a cat, I never would have had a parakeet, I never would have had ...


The clear difference being if your kid gets bored with a dog a cat or parakeet,there is still some enjoyment that a parent can get from them justifying keeping said pet around.Where as if your kid begs for an old world T the parent is then stuck with a pet in most cases they detest. Likely what happens next is an uncared for misunderstood pet that dies.


----------



## killy (Nov 28, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> The clear difference being if your kid gets bored with a dog a cat or parakeet,there is still some enjoyment that a parent can get from them justifying keeping said pet around.Where as if your kid begs for an old world T the parent is then stuck with a pet in most cases they detest. Likely what happens next is an uncared for misunderstood pet that dies.


Oh come on, give parents just a little more credit than that - my mom and dad would never allow an uncared-for misunderstood pet to die, even if it was a tarantula - I doubt yours would either.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> Oh come on, give parents just a little more credit than that - my mom and dad would never allow an uncared-for misunderstood pet to die, even if it was a tarantula - I doubt yours would either.


Then I guess your parents didn't really teach you responsibility, did they?

I have killed fish, crabs, lizards...because I didn't take care of them.

Learned my lesson.


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> Oh come on, give parents just a little more credit than that - my mom and dad would never allow an uncared-for misunderstood pet to die, even if it was a tarantula - I doubt yours would either.


I think you under estimate just how many suffer arachnophobia to one degree or another.I have a ten year old daughter who has many little friends and I have never had one of the parents walk away from our home with any more appreciation for these beautiful animals than when they walked in.If anything this merely increases the level of animosity towards spiders.It really is a shame but i have no doubt an arachnaphobic parent would most assuredly let an old world T die.They would have to be unusually cool to find it in themselves to overcome this,by all accounts irrational fear and I'm just not convinced most could.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> i have no doubt an arachnaphobic parent would most assuredly let an old world T die..


or at least dump its tank out in the yard spider, dish, hide, and all


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> By this logic, then parents should not buy their children large breeds of dog known for aggression, because they can get bitten and put in the H O S P I T A L.
> 
> But Rob will attest to the fact that this particular train of logic is bull.



I am sorry but that comment wasnt thoughtout very well...A dog can be trained! can your tarantulas roll over? Fetch ? go for a walk on a leash?  comparing dogs to tarantulas is like comparing......well dogs and tarantulas...they are complete opposites that cannot be compared


----------



## killy (Nov 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Then I guess your parents didn't really teach you responsibility, did they?
> 
> I have killed fish, crabs, lizards...because I didn't take care of them.
> 
> Learned my lesson.


This qualifies as the most asinine commentary ever posted on this forum.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Nov 28, 2010)

I pinch grabbed my P ornata and had it bite my 10 year old on the face.  That way he knows what it's like!

All kidding aside, and to comment on the original post, I think it's too relative on too many factors to come up with a good, solid answer.  My 10 year old could care for an H mac very well.  My 8 year old would probably be 16 and let a Rosy die.  Because he's just that way.  It's all relative, however I'm not against a minor owning a "hot" T if he/she is responsible and mature enough to care for the animal.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> This qualifies as the most *asinine* commentary ever posted on this forum.


I do not see where Joe's logic fails.  ( plus I corrected your spelling )

While I may think Joe's bluntness can rub some people the wrong way, I can't think of a time when I flat out disagreed with his post ( W.H. religion posts excluded ) 

If parents step in and "Do it for them, for the sake of the animal" the kids really do not get the full lesson. with the exception of higher animals I agree with the lesson that a dead pet can teach a child. 

If humane reasons get in your way start with a plant, cockroach or a local spider.

to put this on topic, I say if you'd leave your kid alone for a 24hr period, they are responsible enough to have an O.W. agreeing with many that maturity says it all. 
with some extra caveats - the O.W. can't be their first T - the enclosure has an extra secure mechanism.


----------



## JimM (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> Boy am I glad my mom and dad didn't subscribe to this theory - otherwise I never would have had a dog, I never would have had a cat, I never would have had a parakeet, I never would have had ...


Did the sonic boom hurt your ears?
I ask because the point of the conversation rocketed over your heard at a fairly high mach number.

The parent (this case your mom) has to decide of he or she is willing to take on responsibility for the animal should things no work out. Either caring for, or selling/finding a new home for said critter. In the case of a tarantula this assumes a parent that's paying close enough attention to the well being of the animal to notice (or care) when things are going downhill.

This sort of thing----->   isn't doing you any favors if your wish is to be taken seriously here.
I also find it curious how you're able to determine what the most asinine thing ever posted in this forum is give your short time here. I can say without reservation that while you have some competition, you're in the running for this particular thread.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> Oh come on, give parents just a little more credit than that - my mom and dad would never allow an uncared-for misunderstood pet to die, even if it was a tarantula - I doubt yours would either.




20 years ago no .... today with how people have to work all the time just to make ends meet and the way I have seen alot of parents give in to their childrens whims to make them happy and quiet. I have little doubt that a parent would let a T curl up and die with no more notice than when a shooting star passes overhead at 3 am while they are sleeping. 

"Oh mom I want one I will take care of it and feed it and clean up after it!"  "Ok Billy I will buy you one Just be quiet for a minute while mommy is on the phone." 

Face facts as much as we want people to be good and take care of pets like they should ...some just dont! I purchased two corn snakes from a kid {14} who had let them all but starve and die of dehydration. The parents couldnt care less. The money for the snakes went to buy a dog that I have no doubt was treated the same way. The father told me when I bought them that they "just bought it to shut him up"


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

im 13 and i have 10 tarantulas. 6 of which would put me in a hospital and 7 that would bite me without hesitation. Those 7 are 3 p ornatas, a cobalt blue, a p murinus, a h maculata and a goliath bird eater. My sericopelma rubronitens female and my pzb have never shown any signs of aggresion unless they are startled and my sericopelma rubronitens male is pretty aggresive until you get him out of his container. My point is that as long as you dont gve them the chance to bite you then it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

you can get bitten giving them water......it only takes a second and nobody is fast enough to get out of the way in time to avoid it


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> I am sorry but that comment wasnt thoughtout very well...A dog can be trained! can your tarantulas roll over? Fetch ? go for a walk on a leash?  comparing dogs to tarantulas is like comparing......well dogs and tarantulas...they are complete opposites that cannot be compared


It was thought out just fine. It was a generalization in response to a generalization.

Plus, there are many people who think there are certain stubborn breeds of dog that you just can't train.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

I was raised in a household that bred and trained Dobermans for guard dogs, I have myself owned Dobies and pitbulls. Any dog can be trained! As long as care is taken to give them the proper training techniques. You cannot "generalize" that comment. Saying that there are some breeds of dogs that are untrainable is as unthoughtout as saying large breed dogs are the same as tarantulas simply because both can put you in the hospital. Giving your child a large breed dog that is untrained and aggressive is not something a parent should do. Letting your child purchase an old world T happens.  Falling down can put a kid in the hospital, you as a parent cant control that, Having an old world  T  in the care of a child is something that as a parent you can control.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

i suppose that you can get bitten doing general care matenance. I just think that kids should be allowed to have old world species. It's not like it will kill anyone. Could be pretty bad pain but if you get any species with a bad bite then you better be prepared to deal with the bite. I hope i dont get bit but i am prepared for it to happen.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

*as a parent*



Jacobchinarian said:


> i suppose that you can get bitten doing general care matenance. I just think that kids should be allowed to have old world species. It's not like it will kill anyone. Could be pretty bad pain but if you get any species with a bad bite then you better be prepared to deal with the bite. I hope i dont get bit but i am prepared for it to happen.


and if you were allergic?  or a secondary infection takes place?  When you have kids you will want to do everything you can to keep them from harm. Would you want to see your child in the hospital from something you could have easily prevented? I hope not because I would hate to know there was something I could have done to prevent my child from being in the hospital.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

thats true good point. didnt think of that.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> i suppose that you can get bitten doing general care matenance. the bite.


read the bite reports alot of the bites were from general maintenance not playing withem or holding them.

Adults screw-up all the time a split second lapse in judgement, an unexpected "pissed off" moment by a T that is usually docile and calm. 
The point is that keeping your kids safe is something that is more important than anything else! Anytime you set foot in a hospital its never a good thing!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> I was raised in a household that bred and trained Dobermans for guard dogs, I have myself owned Dobies and pitbulls. Any dog can be trained! As long as care is taken to give them the proper training techniques. You cannot "generalize" that comment. Saying that there are some breeds of dogs that are untrainable is as unthoughtout as saying large breed dogs are the same as tarantulas simply because both can put you in the hospital. Giving your child a large breed dog that is untrained and aggressive is not something a parent should do. Letting your child purchase an old world T happens.  Falling down can put a kid in the hospital, you as a parent cant control that, Having an old world  T  in the care of a child is something that as a parent you can control.


There are also stupid parents. Have to remember that. Some people just choose NOT to train their animals.

Speaking from experience: growing up, a friend of mine's parents bought a Rottweiler. Didn't bother to train it. It nearly bit my thumb off.

I'm completely for kids having old world T's. I think you misunderstand me.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> I'm completely for kids having old world T's. I think you misunderstand me.


I understood you I just dont agree with you. 

I do agree with you 100% that there are stupid parents. But If that dog had training the bite would not have happened.....You cant train a tarantula so therefore you cant prevent the bite from happening, you may get luchy for years and not get bitten or it may happen the first time you put your hand in the tank you can never know for sure. If you want YOUR children to experience a pokie or obt bite then by all means let them have one. I would never put my child in that kind of situation. If my N. coloratovillosus bites my 9 year old I can put some ice on it dry her tears and tell her its ok. If a pokie bites my daughter putting her in the car and taking her for a trip to the hospital is not very reassuring!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> I understood you I just dont agree with you.
> 
> I do agree with you 100% that there are stupid parents. But If that dog had training the bite would not have happened.....You cant train a tarantula so therefore you cant prevent the bite from happening, you may get luchy for years and not get bitten or it may happen the first time you put your hand in the tank you can never know for sure. If you want YOUR children to experience a pokie or obt bite then by all means let them have one. I would never put my child in that kind of situation. If my N. coloratovillosus bites my 9 year old I can put some ice on it dry her tears and tell her its ok. If a pokie bites my daughter putting her in the car and taking her for a trip to the hospital is not very reassuring!


If I ever had kids, I'd want them to experience the hobby to its fullest. 

Lots of things can cause you to go to the hospital. Climbing trees. You can fall and break your neck. Would I still let my kids climb trees? Yup. It's an experience. If they fall and get hurt, then they know to be more careful next time.

But, then again, I will never have kids, so maybe this doesn't apply to me


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

I think that any kid responsible enough to keep a tarantula alive without help from an adult should be allowed to have an old world tarantula. I understand that bites can happen even to people being responsible but i think that with the purchase of a dangerouse tarantula you also should need to accept that you might be bitten. If you dont want to be bitten then dont buy it.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have to say this.......A child "and thats what we are talking about" has no right to make a decision about a pet that WHEN it bites will land the child in the hospital. Do you think its fair that a parent has to pay for the hospital bill, has to worry anout their childs well being, or has the additional emotional guilt of " I knew I shouldnt have let him buy that thing" simply because the child says I want one.


----------



## JimM (Nov 28, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I think that any kid responsible enough to keep a tarantula alive without help from an adult should be allowed to have an old world tarantula. I understand that bites can happen even to people being responsible but i think that with the purchase of a dangerouse tarantula you also should need to accept that you might be bitten. If you dont want to be bitten then dont buy it.


You lose me at "ANY" kid able to keep a tarantula alive.
Really, when fully taking into account the concerns and variables you're dealing with between a B. smithi and a large P. ornata, for all intents and purposes you're practically talking 2 different hobbies.

Plenty of kids are able, plenty are not - thus the qualifiers in my original post.
Either of my 12 year olds are capable of taking care of a calm, docile A. chalcodes. A pokey is a whole different ball of wax and neither kid is prepared to deal with such an animal.


----------



## killy (Nov 28, 2010)

Nerri1029 said:


> I do not see where Joe's logic fails.


Fascinating. I stand by my (misspelled) statement. 

His logic fails because, per him (and apparently you), it's better to let an irresponsible teenager kill a few animals through neglect to learn a lesson than to exercise a parent's duty to educate his children before the damage is done.  By that logic, it's better to let a kid get hit by a car so he'll learn that crossing the street is dangerous.  Again I say fascinating.  And asinine.  

My parents thought otherwise.  They believed in ensuring that their children understood what caring for a pet really meant before we were allowed to have pets, and then only if we demonstrated that we were up to the task. 

Thank you, though, for the spelling correction.  And thank you for the lesson I'm really learning here, that it's the adults we should really be worrying about.  Another lesson I've learned reading this grotesque thread is that I was blessed to have had a couple of exceptional and very rare parents. 

It's tragic that animals had to die so that this guy's lesson could be learned.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> But, then again, I will never have kids, so maybe this doesn't apply to me


As a parent  its your duty to do your best to keep your kids safe, I broke my arm when I was 12 falling out of a tree, A tree my mother told me to stay out of!  You cant stop every accident from happening. You can stop a kid from getting bitten by a "hot" tarantula....by not letting them have one! 


I honestly feel a child can get everything they need to become full fledged arachnoholics in this hobby without having an old world T. IMO


----------



## killy (Nov 28, 2010)

JimM said:


> This sort of thing----->   isn't doing you any favors if your wish is to be taken seriously here.
> 
> I also find it curious how you're able to determine what the most asinine thing ever posted in this forum is ... I can say without reservation that while you have some competition, you're in the running for this particular thread.


  Well, I may be in the running, but I can only hope to come in a distant third place ....


----------



## JimM (Nov 28, 2010)

You're safe, you were blown out of the water early on really. No worries.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

killy said:


> Well, I may be in the running, but I can only hope to come in a distant third place ....





I'll bet I am at least # 2 . My wife says I am number 1 lol


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

some great points are being made here. I am for both sides. On the one hand if a kid cant care for a pzb than deffinatly that person shouldnt get an old world t. On the other hand if the kid is responsible enough for it then maybe it wouldnt be a bad idea. Maybe you could test the kid. Have them care for an aggresive tarantula with mild venom for a while like a goliath. If they are bit dont let them have the old world t. If they arn't then let them have it.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

> You lose me at "ANY" kid able to keep a tarantula alive


good point. most might be a better answer


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> some great points are being made here. I am for both sides. On the one hand if a kid cant care for a pzb than deffinatly that person shouldnt get an old world t. On the other hand if the kid is responsible enough for it then maybe it wouldnt be a bad idea. Maybe you could test the kid. Have them care for an aggresive tarantula with mild venom for a while like a goliath. If they are bit dont let them have the old world t. If they arn't then let them have it.


WHAT?????? I have held my G. rosea a couple of times without being bitten. This by no means GUARANTEES that I wouldnt get bit. You can hold a T.blondi 1000000000 times without being bitten turn around the next day and hold a pokie and get nailed. 
The point is the venom not the bite and the prevention of a child paying a vist to the emergency room because of the venom.


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> WHAT?????? I have held my G. rosea a couple of times without being bitten. This by no means GUARANTEES that I wouldnt get bit. You can hold a T.blondi 1000000000 times without being bitten turn around the next day and hold a pokie and get nailed.
> The point is the venom not the bite and the prevention of a child paying a vist to the emergency room because of the venom.


from what ive heard of pokie bites it doesnt take a child to get sent to the er, adults are no exception, and as far as saying that a kid may not be able to take car of  a t that could last 30 plus years...... all im saying is how can anyone say they will be able to take care of something for 30 plus years? im sure the people from gm thought that they had careers for life


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

I had herd about that test before just with venomous snakes not tarantulas. I am in no saying that you should hold a goliath or a p ornata. I am saying If you get bit by a goliath you would be fine. In this senario you would be able to judge if you are ready for a hot tarantula yet. This would be a whole lot better than starting off with a p ornata.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Guys I have no doubt that Dan and Jacob and other "jr's" and "misses" on AB are smart and capable young men and young ladies, all I want to is make a point about keeping kids safe and avoiding unnecessary trips to the E.R. because of letting them have pets that are "hot". I do not think its a good idea to introduce a tarantula with potent venom to someone that cannot make this kind of decision for themselves and must rely on a parent to make it for them. All the kudos in the world to the few exceptions to the rule when it comes to kids that shouldnt have tarantulas at all . I think its great that they have the drive and intelligence to participate in this great hobby but it doesnt change the fact thay IMO they should not be allowed to have hot  T's because they are not ultimately responsible for the end result...Bitten=Hospital


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

clam1991 said:


> from what ive heard of pokie bites it doesnt take a child to get sent to the er, adults are no exception, and as far as saying that a kid may not be able to take car of  a t that could last 30 plus years...... all im saying is how can anyone say they will be able to take care of something for 30 plus years? im sure the people from gm thought that they had careers for life


As an adult we can make an informed decision on having any pet we want. 
The real point is {again} the venom and hospital. Plenty of adults take a bite from pokies ,obts  ect..... but they are adults and put themselves in that position
The age of t's was more of a side discussion and it was more talking about a teenager having one for a couple of months and getting bored.
The first post of the thread was the intent of the thread...sorry we got a little side tracked!! :8o


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 28, 2010)

back to the topic at hand i really dont like the idea of dangerous pets period. granted there are steps to be more safe around them but just with the exception to the immature kids rule there are vast exceptions to the mature adults rule as seen all over youtube


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

I respect briarpatch10's opinion on this subject. You have your own unchangeable idea and so do I. There is no right answer. Only different ones. We both have our facts and our reasons. I think that tarantulas arnt dangerouse enough to do any long lasting harm but care should still be taken. Your opinion is just as right our wrong as mine.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

clam1991 said:


> back to the topic at hand ,but just with the exception to the immature kids rule there are vast exceptions to the mature adults rule as seen all over youtube


Oh I agree with that 100000% There are tons of stupid adults out there that should never be allowed a dead goldfish let alone a live tarantula, but they are adults and can make decisions all by themselves without asking a parent if its ok. 

Clam1991 I just do not think a child should make this kind of call, 
we are all here to voice our opinons and this is mine. As a parent I wouldnt want my child to experience a pokie bite { personally I love pokies, I think they are beautiful } or any bite that would put them in the  E.R. and thankfully its my decision when its my kid


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 28, 2010)

um im on the same side as you

just playing devils advocate as this is a free nation you just cant dictate how a parent raises their children (kind of)


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 29, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> There are tons of stupid adults out there that should never be allowed a dead goldfish let alone a live tarantula, but they are adults and can make decisions all by themselves without asking a parent if its ok.


Have to agree fully with this.


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

First off I would like to begin by saying that I can agree with and respect both sides. But the point that I most agree with is that it depends on the child as an individual in regards to keeping any pet. And for those of you who think that aggressive dogs bred for high protection or with a flaw in their temperament can be 'trained' not to ever bite? You are very, very mistaken. I volunteer at a humane society and there are dogs that are not allowed to be adopted out to families with children. There are reports coming in of dogs who were known to have high protective qualities or known for more aggressive behavior being great for a year. Two years. Maybe more. Then one day the dog might be having a 'bad day' as it were--something sets it off. I have heard of this happening many times where it was recommended that the dog not be gotten for families with children. Karelian Bear Dog is just one example. Shepherds are great dogs but the training required to make them suitable for children and not over protective is a lot to deal with. True Ts can't be trained. But as with any exotic, the person owning it CAN. 

I don't agree with parents endorsing their child having a T like pokies or the ones that are known for sending anyone, child or adult, to the hospital. It isn't that I don't respect the kid's ability to care for said T. But fact is that if I were a parent, I'd be okay introducing them to my T, and not allowing them to handle it or change its water, or feed it. Never mind letting them have their own. 

There comes a time when a parent has to think what is best for their child. It's true that a child can be bitten by a dog or cat but we know that given the dog or cat's breed or personality, it's not going to happen if we get a Golden Retriever or Lab. If we get a Shepherd, Rotti, Dobe, the parent knows to train it and if they don't? That's their fault their kid is at risk. And just as much so that a parent, knowing what a Pokie or OBT is capable of, is at fault if their child gets bitten. And I agree with the others who have said that it CAN happen. I've kept reptiles since I was 12 years old. My parents did not let me own an Iguana until I was 17. They let me start out with an Anole and work my way up. They would have felt responsible if I got tagged by a large python or lost a finger to an Iguana. So this point is not a matter of 'can the kid care for it'. It's a matter of if the parents care enough about their child to not put a known risk in their hands. Yes, accidents can happen anywhere. But does that mean we let kids handle venomous snakes as a 'learning experience'? Or handle a Nile Monitor because they can care for its needs? I would say no. I won't even let my DOG in the area when I'm handling any of my Ts...and all I have is a G. rosea, B. auratum, and LP. If I care so much about the fact my dog might get bitten, how much more should a parent care if their child gets bitten. Oh, I could let my dog come up and sniff it because I want it to 'learn' about the T. But knowing it could get bitten? I wouldn't. 

I'm a very new T owner. I won't be getting a pokie any time soon. I started with a rosea, then got a B. auratum and LP. I won't go for spiders known for aggressiveness or higher levels of venom because I know I'm not ready. I'm 26. 

Now, in the defense of the children/kids/tweens? Just because you are afraid of your child getting bitten does not mean excluding them from owning Ts that they can handle. I don't appreciate hearing how kids will become bored, let their Ts die in the care of their parents, or that they live 30 or more years so due to commitment they shouldn't own one. To me, and pardon my French, this is BS. 

My friend's cats lived to be 18 and 20 years old. Dogs can live 15 or so. Reptiles, even a ball python, 20 years or so. Lifespan has nothing to do with it. I've seen adults who 'grow bored' of an animal after a year or so. My mom and sister are perfect examples. My sister at 19 shouldn't even own a cat. My mom gets rid of pets more often than she switches out shoes. My older sister has a dog and takes amazing care of him. And I have had reptiles since I was 12 and guess what? Not one of them died due to neglect. Not one of them was improperly cared for. I didn't get 'bored' and was very responsible. Today I own a 3' Savannah Monitor and a Ball Python. 26 years old. Did I 'get bored' and 'neglect my animals'? Generalizations on people are just wrong. Everyone is an individual and no one here has the right to judge these kids based on their ages. What they should be thinking of is their child's safety. Not going on about all these other things which are completely irrelevant. 

The OP's original query did not call for these responses. He did not ask if children should be allowed to have T's. He asked what T's should they NOT, in your opinions, have. My answer to this question, to the OP, is that I would not let a kid under 16 years of age have a Pokie or O.W. tarantula. I wouldn't let myself as a beginner have one due to the dangers. Why would I want to risk it? Ts can't be trained, as it was said. Getting bitten could happen to anyone, child or adult. So I don't agree with letting a child have an O.W or any other more venomous T. Not because I don't think they are perfectly capable of being responsible and taking care of it. But because I would care enough to not want to risk them until I was sure they were ready for it. 

Again: depends on individual. Parents need to know their children's individual personalities. Just like I and my two sisters are completely different in levels of responsibility (my older sister had her only snake die on her due to messing up on care and should not own exotics that require special keeping, but is an AMAZING cat and dog owner! My younger should not own even a cat...) so will children/tweens have different levels too. It is really up to the parent to decide in the end. But I am all for kids having Grammastolas and Brachypelmas or any other non aggressive, or less venomous T. You're not depriving them. You're not saying they can NEVER own an O.W. T or Pokie etc. You're just making sure they are ready for it. Just like you would with any other serious responsibility.  

Anyhow, last comment in this far too long tirade: I really don't like how certain members pick on others for grammatical and spelling errors. I have read your posts, you know who you are that's doing it, and I don't see anyone picking on your typos and grammar errors. It is rude, it is arrogant and frankly if someone started doing it to me, who majored in English but still makes typos and some spelling mistakes (especially when tired!) I would take offense. Just because they are kids (and even more so because!) you shouldn't be correcting them on theirs every single time. I find it rather low that anyone would even do that with a kid, who might be far less advanced in spelling, literature and grammar; never mind doing it to a fellow adult. Just makes you come across as arrogant and hypocritical. I see your spelling and grammar errors. It happens to everyone and everyone is at a different level. So please keep this in mind and stop correcting them at every chance you get just so you can make some little unnecessary jibe at them. Answer the posts. They didn't ask you to be their spell checker.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

You spelled Grammostola wrong!




lol it was a joke, I couldnt resist!


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 29, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> You spelled Grammostola wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She asked for it.;P


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> She asked for it.;P


lol I thought so!


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

Sometimes I think certain members are on this site just to bully others because they have nothing better to do with their time. I don't care if I have a typo, really I don't. At 3:32am in the morning, I'm surprised there were't a ton. 

Again, it is VERY easy to pick out the members here who are condescending, rude and seem to always pick on the newer members or people they single out. You guys talk about immaturity but you have nothing more productive to  do with yourselves than correct other people's spelling and grammar errors? It's fine, briar, I get yours was a joke. The guy after you needs to grow up. 

What do spelling and grammatical errors have to do with the debate, with the question or anything else involved? I am perfectly fine, actually, with people correcting me on things like the fact I misspelled a Ts name. That's cool...but if you know I can spell it already and I typo that's just redundant. In either case, anyone have anything to say regarding the actual issue at hand?


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Raine said:


> Sometimes I think certain members are on this site just to bully others because they have nothing better to do with their time. I don't care if I have a typo, really I don't. At 3:32am in the morning, I'm surprised there were't a ton.
> 
> Again, it is VERY easy to pick out the members here who are condescending, rude and seem to always pick on the newer members or people they single out. You guys talk about immaturity but you have nothing more productive to  do with yourselves than correct other people's spelling and grammar errors? It's fine, briar, I get yours was a joke. The guy after you needs to grow up.
> 
> What do spelling and grammatical errors have to do with the debate, with the question or anything else involved? I am perfectly fine, actually, with people correcting me on things like the fact I misspelled a Ts name. That's cool...but if you know I can spell it already and I typo that's just redundant. In either case, anyone have anything to say regarding the actual issue at hand?


as someone told me when I first started on this board...if you cant learn to take a joke then you will not do well here! Quit being so "OMG stop attacking me" and lighten up! We are here to learn and have fun so just take it easy ok


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

Briar I said I understood yours was a joke. If the person after you was joking it was very hard to tell. You can't convey that sort of thing easily unless you make it really clear you are just kidding, as you did. 

But I can easily take anything I know is just kidding around. After reading a few threads though I think it really gets out of hand. Like the one where someone spelled 'tammed' and everyone just kept going on and on about it. Or when you correct someone every single time they make a spelling error. It doesn't look like anyone is joking then. It looks like you're picking on them. I won't mention names, as I said, but there are a few that take this way too far, and really could stand to just leave it alone. 

People with low confidence in their spelling or writing ability would take offence to it. I would stop posting on this forum if I were the user being corrected every time for that. It's just not necessary. Besides Xhexdx correcting people for misspelling his name. That has GOT to get annoying. :wall:


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

its all in good fun...just take it at that. There have been alot of trolls on the board lately and yes they make us mad with stupidity, but regular users know we are not here to do anything other than help ...and have fun while doing it.


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

Trolls? Pardon my ignorance but what are those? 

And all right, I will take it as such. But just please try to remember that some people will not understand it is joking and think you are picking on them for real.  

I admit that Coaster, whose thread I read, seemed off his rocker. Maybe that's the reason why everyone pitched in about the title of the thread? Aliens and tammed Ts certainly would cause some of that.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

trolls are people that post stupid things on the board to get a rise out of people...just like coaster with the tamming a tarantula stuff


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow...seriously? Who would want to waste their time doing that? :? Why don't the moderators remove them if they are just here to do that...? Or maybe they just haven't seen it yet? It's pretty good for a laugh, though, if he were actually drug induced and writing this garbage. Still it is really pathetic that anyone would waste time doing this to get a rise out of others. 

PS. I love my Grammastola rosea.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

for grins and giggles I guess, The mods do what they are supposed to do , Secretly I bet they laugh about it as much as most as the rest of us do.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 29, 2010)

Raine said:


> What do spelling and grammatical errors have to do with the debate, with the question or anything else involved?


It's hard to take someone seriously when they can't take the time to properly edit a post to make it coherent and readable. Text speak isn't going to win anyone any respect. Why reply at all if you're just going to word vomit all over a thread? :?


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

> It's hard to take someone seriously when they can't take the time to properly edit a post to make it coherent and readable. Text speak isn't going to win anyone any respect. Why reply at all if you're just going to word vomit all over a thread?


I don't mean those who text speak or those who have so many errors in their post it's quite obvious that they are not bothering to care what it looks like. I mean when someone misspells a word here or there, maybe even just one or two in a long post, and someone has to go point it out. If someone is text speaking I'm going to be the first to tell them I'm not responding until they write a comprehensible post. 

We all typo here and there. Or misspell certain words. Doesn't mean we need or want to have someone correcting us every time. It's better to just let well enough alone unless it's a T name someone doesn't know how to spell correctly or it's really obvious they are using text speak or poor spelling/grammar consistently.


----------



## CAK (Nov 29, 2010)

Raine,  I have learned that pretty much any thread that goes into the 3rd page of posting in the first 4 hours of its life "isn't" going to end well.  That's why I turned to facebook and post with a select few people and use this place for pretty much the classifieds and the occasional quirky question I can answer.

I will however stand behind the fact that TEXT speak and stupid grammar mistakes (i.e. people saleing things, etc) do torque me off!


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've been noticing that the longer threads seem to degrade and they even stop being about what the OP asked or was talking about...

Is there a FB group of select people that I might check out? I don't mind posting here. And I can't stand text or horrible spelling/grammar all the time from a poster either. But like I said: the occasional misspell or typo needs to be left alone unless it is a hilarious typo; example: B. vaginas which I died laughing at.


----------



## Lego (Nov 29, 2010)

i think that kids of any age should be able to decide which t's they can or cannot have.  as far as handling goes they should always be careful but in my experience any species can be handled if careful.  i dont think that any species is too dangerous as far as venom is concerned so just keep an eye on your child when they handle thier t's and all should be well


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 29, 2010)

<ridiculous>



Lego said:


> i think that kids of any age should be able to decide which t's they can or cannot have.  as far as handling goes they should always be careful but in my experience any species can be handled if careful.  i dont think that any species is too dangerous as far as venom is concerned so just keep an eye on your child when they handle thier t's and all should be well


</ridiculous>


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lego said:


> i think that kids of any age should be able to decide which t's they can or cannot have.


Well I think I will just buy my 2 year old nephew a full grown OBT for xmas! 

LOL That it truely laughable

The "for any tarantula at any age" people must not have kids


----------



## JimM (Nov 29, 2010)

> <ridiculous>
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lego View Post
> ...


Ridiculous doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

> i think that kids of any age should be able to decide which t's they can or cannot have. as far as handling goes they should always be careful but in my experience any species can be handled if careful. i dont think that any species is too dangerous as far as venom is concerned so just keep an eye on your child when they handle thier t's and all should be well


OMG...I'm going to pretend I didn't just read what I thought I read. You are either a very young kid or don't have kids of your own. Or don't care if they end up in the hospital because you allowed them a T that no kid should own until they are at least 16+ and the parent is sure and they are ready for it. Even then caution is needed. So kids of any age should be able to decide what t's they can or cannot have? Why don't we start letting them drive when they decide they can and drink when they decide they can, or smoke? If you know there's a big risk with letting your child do something it's up to you as a parent to make sure they don't...


----------

